# Pike fishing the Soviet way



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

The title says it all , it was an amazing trip , hope you like it


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hey that's cool -never caught a pike.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Always enjoy your videos @chemikle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.

Sort of like "ice fishing" on "soft" water. Not sure if your "tipups" would be legal here?

If you know the technique, you can get 4 boneless fillets from pike/pickerel . I love the meat, it's soft and sweet.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys ! Yeah the meat was amazing especially the soup !


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me ... I'm in!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sort of like "ice fishing" on "soft" water. Not sure if your "tipups" would be legal here?
> 
> If you know the technique, you can get 4 boneless fillets from pike/pickerel . I love the meat, it's soft and sweet.


Around here, if there were only 2 of them, probably legal enough. What a great idea though... especially for a time when there's nobody to count how many are in the water. Never had pike, might be fun to try next summer & see if anything else takes the bait. 
@chemikle thanks for sharing that vid!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

My Soviet brother you guys do it right. Looks like a fun time!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Call me ... I'm in!


Depending on your political party, but for some that's called collusion.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> hey that's cool -never caught a pike.


You have to be careful, its like a mouth full of razor blades. I sliced my thumb wide open one time. You have to or should use steel leaders with them or similar. The meat is awesome. I love it, no fishy taste. You do have to fillet them as they have these hair bones that really suck.


----------

